# Catalyst monitoring and EGR will not test



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

I cleared my DTC codes after changing a bad o2 sensor. Now my EGR and Catalyst monitoring tests will not complete. I need these to complete for emissions testing to pass.

I have driven over 300 miles, 15 days.

Any ideas.. 96 Pathfinder 3.3.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it's not always how far you drive to readapt the car, but how you drive it. i can't remember the drive cycle off the top of my head, but i know that you have to go over 50mph for more than 1 minute with no load, and at operating temperatures. i'll read on and keep posting.


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> it's not always how far you drive to readapt the car, but how you drive it. i can't remember the drive cycle off the top of my head, but i know that you have to go over 50mph for more than 1 minute with no load, and at operating temperatures. i'll read on and keep posting.



Thanks, 

I just went back to the emissions place and with egr and catalyst still not ready it passed!!!!!!!! The big one is the O2sensor testing.


The guy said these 2 are not that important... At least I am legal again.. :cheers:


----------

